# Eleaf iJust 2 Kit



## puffpuff (9/11/15)

Hello,

I'm looking to return my Twisp Aero this week and replace it with an Eleaf iJust 2 kit. Who has stock under R650? I'm in Cape Town but don't mind a shipped item.


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/11/15)

Calling @Oupa - he has iJust 2 kits in stock at a very good price.

Check there website http://www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## M5000 (9/11/15)

Eciggies had it for R550 plus shipping (check the delivery options though - quite steep unless the discount covers it and no free shipping min order value option).


----------



## Oupa (9/11/15)

We have more stock of the iJust 2 kits coming in tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## puffpuff (10/11/15)

Thanks guys, ended up getting it from VapeMob because I didn't want to wait. Worked out a little more expensive.


----------

